
Snapchat loses 2M more users in Q3 as shares sink to new low - ishikawa
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/25/snapchat-q3-2018-earnings/
======
arkitaip
Snapchat isn't necessarily dying, it could just be plateauing like Yahoo and
Myspace once did, but damn is it humbling seeing this giant fading away from
the spotlight.

I think if Snapchat really wants to pivot and grow internationally, they
should look into voip/im like Whatsapp, Imo or Viber. Millions of people use
these apps to communicate with loved ones both domestically and
internationally. Also, make it super easy to send people money even if they
don't have bank accounts.

